# The infamous SD40VE and SD9VE jamming issue!



## jaucp777

I went to the range for the first time with my SD40VE Smith & Wesson and I can't say anything BAD about that gun. Accuracy=100% Feel in hand=100% NO JAMMING ISSUES AT ALL!!!!!!!!! I used winchester 180 grain target ammo and that was 100% accurate. I've shot 1911's, Sig Sauers, and Glocks that performed alot worse then my S&W SD40VE. Well worth the 360.00. Remember, it's not the brand or cost that matters it's how it feels in your hand that matters!! If you want too spend 800.00-1000.00 on a Sig or HK because of the brand, YOUR WASTING YOUR MONEY!


----------



## silver03gt

I wish I would have joined this forum sooner. I was at the gunshow and could have grabbed one for about 300. I really did love the feel and it seemed kinda light in the hands as well.


----------



## chessail77

Congrats...sounds like ya got a good deal


----------



## jakeleinen1

jaucp777 said:


> I've shot 1911's, Sig Sauers, and Glocks that performed alot worse then my S&W SD40VE. Well worth the 360.00. Remember, it's not the brand or cost that matters it's how it feels in your hand that matters!! *If you want too spend 800.00-1000.00 on a Sig or HK because of the brand, YOUR WASTING YOUR MONEY*!


Anyone who says that has never owned one, not to rain on your parade but if I was an LEO I would NOT take an SD40VE over Glock, Sig, or HK and I assure you they are worth the extra money.

It's not that your SD40VE is a bad gun, its just those guns are indeed worth the extra money. You get alot trust me.


----------



## bigsky109

I found mine at a local store for $319.00. Worth every penny so far.


----------



## TheReaper

I own 2 40VE's and have had zero issues with them. They will eat anything I feed them. I payed 249.00 plus tax for each on sale.


----------



## MitchellB

I've been very happy with my 9VE over the last couple of years I've owned it. It has always been 100% with no problems. I'm probably one of the few people that actually like the trigger. It works like it was designed to work.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

jaucp777: *"If you want too spend 800.00-1000.00 on a Sig or HK because of the brand, YOUR WASTING YOUR MONEY!"*


jakeleinen1 said:


> Anyone who says that has never owned one, not to rain on your parade but if I was an LEO I would NOT take an SD40VE over Glock, Sig, or HK and I assure you they are worth the extra money.
> 
> It's not that your SD40VE is a bad gun, its just those guns are indeed worth the extra money. You get alot trust me.


+1 No qualms with the SD but that's a bold statement. Let's revist after 10000 rounds through the SD. The SD9 and SD40 have a lot of promise particularily at that price point but an apples to apples comparison with brands that have been thoroughly vetted over 20+ years of hard service is more than a bit much.


----------



## docrocket1967

I bought my SD40VE in January and i have put maybe 50 rounds through it at most. At first I had no issues but the last time i shot it, it had a failure to feed, it was like the round had been chambered but the slide just didnt close all the way, if it tapped the back of the slide with the palm of my hand the problem was solved....it did it 7 or 8 times before i decided i wanted to shoot another gun. My friend also bought the same gun two weeks before me and he had the same issue but the more he shoots it the more it seems to clear up. I have heard with these guns many of times that you wana get some ammo through them in the begininng because they will straighten out....anyone else find that to be true?


----------



## MSG_Glenn

dockrocket - 

I've never had a problem with my Sigma 40VE but I noticed with shooting a couple of boxes of ammo through it & lots of dry firing the trigger smoothed out just as expected. So it makes sense that with use your gun will break in. 

A few suggestions even though you haven't had a feed problem - polish the feed ramp & make double sure the slide rails are lubed but not to excess. Work the slide a dozen or so times after you lube the rails to make sure some gets transferred to it. Some who have had sticking slides with various pistols claim that Froglube appeared to have fixed the problem. I've been using Break Free CLP on my Sigma & plan on getting some Froglube for my M&P 40C when it arrives. My buddy will buy the Sigma at that time & I'll offer to Froglube the Sigma if he wants. 

There's also a possibility that the recoil spring is weak but that's doubtful on a new gun.


----------



## pic

docrocket1967 said:


> I bought my SD40VE in January and i have put maybe 50 rounds through it at most. At first I had no issues but the last time i shot it, it had a failure to feed, it was like the round had been chambered but the slide just didnt close all the way, if it tapped the back of the slide with the palm of my hand the problem was solved....it did it 7 or 8 times before i decided i wanted to shoot another gun. My friend also bought the same gun two weeks before me and he had the same issue but the more he shoots it the more it seems to clear up. I have heard with these guns many of times that you wana get some ammo through them in the begininng because they will straighten out....anyone else find that to be true?


very common with small slides, clean it , lube it, might be a little limp wristing going on ,IMO
,my glock 27 did the same thing about three times for the first 100 rounds.. my issue was rapid firing with limp wristing


----------



## Michaeld1953

Well I bought my SD40VE at Academy for $299.00 in January and then could not find a 9mm until February and by then Academy had gone to $329. I just happened to be at the range and at my LGS and a guy had ordered a SD9VE and they had tried to call him several times that day with no luck and they said if I wanted it I could have it for $336 to cover there transfer fee and I carried her home. I have put a several hundred rounds through both and have had zero issues. I changed the triggers out and put Apex Tactical trigger kits in them and Dawson Precision Optic Sites and let me tell you, I will put it up against any other out there. Since then I have bought a M&P 9 FDE and a M&P 22LR and put the Dawson sites on the 22. I am buying a M&P9c for concealed carry and am researching IWB holsters. Also looking at a Beretta PX4 StormC and a Ruger SR9C. I think the SD series are awesome and they are spot on.


----------



## boringknowitall

My son has one and loves it, he did a trigger job on his (Apex) I like his trigger on his SD9VE better than the one on my M&P9. Very good gun.


----------



## berettatoter

I agree. I think S&W has done a great job, for the price point, on the original SIGMA series and the new SD series.


----------



## LONGHAIR

I have put over 500 rounds through mine...flawlessly. I've taken it to an indoor range a few times and last Saturday another hundred at a CCW class. I really like it, feels good in hand, comfortable to shoot and very accurate.
The one thing I would like to see improved is the field strip procedure. The catches are rather hard to move.


----------



## Michaeld1953

*Wide body take down plate for SD-VE and Sigma VE*



LONGHAIR said:


> I have put over 500 rounds through mine...flawlessly. I've taken it to an indoor range a few times and last Saturday another hundred at a CCW class. I really like it, feels good in hand, comfortable to shoot and very accurate.
> The one thing I would like to see improved is the field strip procedure. The catches are rather hard to move.


This is the one thing that S&W missed the boat on. Had they simply made a slightly larger radiused area at the take down plates, it would have been perfect. Look at a Glock and compare the 2 areas and see what I mean. I mean that was just BS. But here is your savior. Wide body take down plate for SD-VE and Sigma VE. SIGMA and SD Performance | Galloway Precision It is $15.00 and easy to install and when you put it in, your take down will be a cake walk. You just take the old one out and install the wider one. I put them in my SD9 and SD40, and am installing Polished Assembled Stainless Steel Guide Rods in both. Chris that owns Galloways is awesome and makes a host of upgrade parts for a number of different weapons.


----------



## WerzMeGun

silver03gt said:


> I wish I would have joined this forum sooner. I was at the gunshow and could have grabbed one for about 300. I really did love the feel and it seemed kinda light in the hands as well.


You can find them at Bud's for $311 for the 9mm, only a couple of bucks more for the .40 S&W


----------



## darkbolt

Have you watched the YouTube reviews on the sd9 ve/sd40 ve? Outstanding reviews. Many people actually claim these 2 models are equal to or better than a glock. I have an sd9ve and it is absolutely incredible. It will eat any ammo you feed it, including numerous ammo types in the same clip. I understand the "you get what you pay for" thinking, but there is almost always an exception to the rule, and this inexpensive handgun is it.


----------



## darkbolt

Tuefelhunden said:


> jaucp777: *"If you want too spend 800.00-1000.00 on a Sig or HK because of the brand, YOUR WASTING YOUR MONEY!"*
> 
> +1 No qualms with the SD but that's a bold statement. Let's revist after 10000 rounds through the SD. The SD9 and SD40 have a lot of promise particularily at that price point but an apples to apples comparison with brands that have been thoroughly vetted over 20+ years of hard service is more than a bit much.


Lol...he said Glock is more experienced than Smith & Wesson. That is what you meant, right? Well, seeing as Smith & Wesson have been around since the cowboys and indians, Id say your comment is forced and not thought through. My SD9 VE has had 850+ rounds through it, and I'd put it up against your Glock any day of the week. The SD's have already proven themselves. The polymer frame has steel rails built in, replacement parts, should I need them, are crazy cheap, the gun is accurate and has a great feel to it...just feels right. Oh, and my 9 got 16 round clips bitch! Lol...had to gangster out that last comment, sorry...lol


----------



## GWS

New to forum and first time gun owner - have owned shotguns for years. Bought a new SD40VE for Christmas. Went out to test fire. Loaded the clip with 14 rounds, pulled the trigger, and nothing. Checked both clips - same result. Checked to make sure it is loading in chamber, and all seems fine. Suggestions?


----------



## pic

GWS said:


> New to forum and first time gun owner - have owned shotguns for years. Bought a new SD40VE for Christmas. Went out to test fire. Loaded the clip with 14 rounds, pulled the trigger, and nothing. Checked both clips - same result. Checked to make sure it is loading in chamber, and all seems fine. Suggestions?


Are you getting a strike mark on the bullet casings primer?


----------



## win231

A cheaply-priced pistol that is initially reliable usually has a much-shorter life. Hi Point is a good example.


----------



## berettatoter

MitchellB said:


> I've been very happy with my 9VE over the last couple of years I've owned it. It has always been 100% with no problems. I'm probably one of the few people that actually like the trigger. It works like it was designed to work.


I have one of the older SW40VE's, and I like the 8 pound trigger as well. I have owned that gun for about 4 years now, and it has always ran fine for me. I have put about 600 rounds through mine, and still don't remember any sort of jamming issues.


----------



## sdh91

I have taken my new SD40VE to the range a few times, loaded 14 in the mag and fired with no issues. I have used Winchester 165g FMJ, Sellier & Bellot 180g FMJ and Winchester PDX1 JHP. If you are having issues I would contact S&W and send it in for repair. Send the mags with it also. Good luck!


----------



## osbornk

win231 said:


> A cheaply-priced pistol that is initially reliable usually has a much-shorter life. Hi Point is a good example.


Hi-Point? Mine was always reliable and my 45 year old Taurus shoots like new. I plan on my SD9VE to outlive me with few if any problems.


----------



## RmcBreezy

GWS said:


> Checked to make sure it is loading in chamber, and all seems fine. Suggestions?


I know im probably commiting a newbie felony but had to make an account for this. Did you rack your slide? You didnt say so but you said it was chambered. You pulled the slide back or looked in your chamber hole?


----------



## Higgy Baby

Well....that post you quoted from GWS is about 7 years old....he may have forgotten by now.


----------



## RmcBreezy

Very true but had to try


----------



## phattysack14

Bought the sd40ve, and I not too happy, not a first time gun buyer, have had many through out the years, I took my canik tp9sfx and sd40ve as they are my newest, shot a round through the ve and second and third round would not feed. Slide would not close all the way, bit shot the rest fine. No problems with my canik, must be that old saying you pay for what you get for, buy come on I wish my sd40ve would just shoot right. My springfield .40 conceal carry also jams at times, is it that .40 caliber is that bad, never had any trouble with any other caliber.


----------



## RmcBreezy

What kind of ammo? Gone to the range 3 or 4 times and had issues only once and i attribute that to it being foreign ammo and/or being dry


----------



## phattysack14

Was using Remington umc ammo, but ill try different ammo to see if it does the same


----------



## berettatoter

jakeleinen1 said:


> Anyone who says that has never owned one, not to rain on your parade but if I was an LEO I would NOT take an SD40VE over Glock, Sig, or HK and I assure you they are worth the extra money.
> 
> It's not that your SD40VE is a bad gun, its just those guns are indeed worth the extra money. You get alot trust me.


Yeah, I have to agree, but the OP is excited about his S&W. I agree with him too. I had one in .40, about ten years ago, and I shot the snot out of it...never gave me any issues.


----------



## Kennypowers

I like S&W semi auto pistols, the M&P has awsome build qaulity I just cant get past their mushy articulating triger. Once they have been replaced $$ by a Apex though their champs. But by then youve added 130$ to the price of the gun. And these days their are just to many qaulity guns out their (Springfield ,CZ ,Glock etc) with very nice trigers in the 450-600$ range If were talking about duty guns.


----------



## Shipwreck

Kennypowers said:


> I like S&W semi auto pistols, the M&P has awsome build qaulity I just cant get past their mushy articulating triger. Once they have been replaced $$ by a Apex though their champs. But by then youve added 130$ to the price of the gun. And these days their are just to many qaulity guns out their (Springfield ,CZ ,Glock etc) with very nice trigers in the 450-600$ range If were talking about duty guns.



I have had a regular M&P - version 1. And yea, the trigger really sucked. The 2.0 triggers were better. But, the newest 2.0 triggers are similar to the Shield Plus triggers. Not exact, but flat and similar. They seem to be a bit better. 

I will say that they nailed the trigger on the Shield Plus.


----------



## Kennypowers

Are they still two piece articulating?? I have truly had a MP on my list with the understanding that the triger will have to go for a aftermarket unit. My brother I.L did his 4.5" 9mm with a Apex and its awsome a pleasure to shoot. Ive always liked the M&P slide serations and cosmetic finish way more than my Glocks.


----------



## Shipwreck

Kennypowers said:


> Are they still two piece articulating?? I have truly had a MP on my list with the understanding that the triger will have to go for a aftermarket unit. My brother I.L did his 4.5" 9mm with a Apex and its awsome a pleasure to shoot. Ive always liked the M&P slide serations and cosmetic finish way more than my Glocks.


The first generation M&P 2.0 triggers were designed the same as the original M&Ps triggers visually (the 2 piece trigger). But the trigger pull was a little better..

The NEWEST, flat face triggers for the M&P series are totally designed, though. They look almost like a Shield Plus trigger. But, they have not put the new trigger into all of the M&P models yet. Right now, it appears that they only come in the optics ready models that also have suppressor height sights.

When they come out with the Performance Center models that have the newest, flat faced trigger.... I may get one again.


----------

